# Aj100



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Can you explain what a AJ 100 is?

Is it a mail order bride from eastern Europe?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.apijuneda.com/index_archivos_/trans/AJ/GRUAS Y PINZAS.pdf

It looks like a hive mover. I'm curious as to how much it cost, and how much it cost to ship? It is my understanding that this type of mover was quite popular and once was made in the US, and has now lost out to skid steers.

Please post a youtube video or some photos when its all put together. I wonder what truck you are going to attach it to?


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

It is indeed a hive mover and they are really a great way to move hives. The machine will be mounted on a trailer and pulled with my F350 Diesel flatbed. If you look at the video you will see exactly how I plan to use it. Pretty expensive, but the benefits are numerous. No Diesel, no insurance , and I can load both truck and trailer and move more hives than I could with my truck and skid steer because I can use the trailer that was used to transport the skidsteer to haul hives. These are very nice machines, a bit expensive, but good for a single operator.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

It sounds like a good plan. I am mechanically inept. Owning and maintaining a skid steer would intimidate me, as I can only ask my wife to fix so much. I am not at the stage, or even sure I want to get to the stage, where I would need a mechanized hive mover, but I like the idea.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

I bet I can move 100 hives with my old skid steer before you can move 10 with the AJ100. It must be significantly cheaper than a used skid steer? Less than 10K.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Now Herb, don't go and ruin Broodhead's holiday weekend, be nice!


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Sounds like Herb must be drinking again!! I'll take that bet. Oh, much more expensive than that cheap ole skid steer!!


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

In all honesty I have only watched videos of hive loaders. They seem to load hives one at a time. I haven't seen any that would deal with a pallet full of DD. I don't see how it possibly be in the same league with a competent skid steer operator.... therefore I was assuming it was a great deal cheaper. Sorry... I did not mean to sound contentious... must spend too much time in TG.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

More expensive than a Skid steer? Is that what you said? 

So what is the advantage. Surely it is much slower. If I pull into a yard I would have to move the truck at least 5 times before I could get out of that yard. What about yards that you can't get a truck into, I've got some of them. Unless I am missing something obvious, there is a reason not many use them anymore.

I'll be quiet now... it is your business not mine. If you like it that is all that counts.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Herb, they do not nor are they made to compete with the skid steer. They are made to move two way pallets or singles and put in place by driving to the spot and side loading or unloading. I saw one of these in europe and made the decision to buy one. The advantages are that you can pull your trailer or truck and load at the spot without unloading a bulky skidsteer. If I towed a skidsteer I could only load my truck because the trailer would be carrying the skidsteer. Take a look at the video, this would be a great system for pollination placing as well. I should get it out of customs next week and start mounting it on the trailer, at hat time I will shoot a few pics and post. I will not be burning fuel or paying insurance on the skid steer and at the same time the same trailer that would be used for hauling the skid steer will be full of two way pallets with bees.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Good luck, I am sure you will enjoy it. Funny how well we all adapt to our choices.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Oh yes, all women aren't beautiful.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Found this thread

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?247787-Truck-Mounted-Cranes

Lots of videos and a brochure in English


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Is this device likely to require less maintenance than a skid steer? I noticed in the above thread that you can use this kind of machine just to lift off supers if you wish.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Finally got a call from Customs, it is ready for pickup and all I need to do is be in Miami tomorrow with money. Hopefully I will get some pics posted during and after assembly and mounting.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Miami?? I thought you said it was being shipped to this country??


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Made the trip to the country of South Florida and picked up the AJ100. I will be mounting the unit this weekend and doing a bit of fabrication on the trailer. I will take a few pics and post ASAP. The unit is very well built and engineered, excellent workmanship. I will be using two way pallets for my operation, I can carry 128 hives on my tow behind trailer, and carry either supers or more hives on the f350 flatbed.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Cant wait to see it in operation. I have a boom interested in the difference and $ for doing so.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?247787-Truck-Mounted-Cranes&p=852390#post852390


----------



## nabeehive (Oct 23, 2009)

Bobcat vs. AJ100 aka hive mover

Beekeeper “A” with 14’ flatbed truck and 14’ trailer with AJ100.
Vs.
Beekeeper “B” with 14’ flatbed truck and bobcat.

A Sideline Beekeeper with 120 hives.
Truck payload = 3750#
Trailer payload = 9000#
Hive wt. = 75#
Super wt. = 10#
MPG = 10
Out Yard = 100 miles for home
Drive Time = 3 hrs round trip

Beekeeper “A” can deliver 120 hives with two honey supers for each hive in one trip.
Beekeeper “B” can deliver 50 hives and no supers per trip. It will take four trips total.

It cost beekeeper “A” 20 gallons of fuel round trip. Beekeeper “B” will use 80 gallons plus fuel in bobcat. Beekeeper “A” will take approximately 5 hrs to complete. Beekeeper “B” will spend 16 hrs to complete.

It will cost Beekeeper “A” approximately $130 to deliver his bees. It will cost Beekeeper “B” approximately $480 to deliver his bees. Multiply times two for the return trip and Beekeeper “A” will save $700 over Beekeeper “B” assuming you pay yourself $10/hr.

This does not take into account robbing honey will require both beekeepers to carry a trailer to handle the weight. Beekeeper “A” will be able to use the AJ100 to lift his supers to the deck of the trailer while beekeeper “B” will have to load each super by hand. The AJ100 can lift a stack of six medium honey super full of honey.

So for a sideline with a few hundred hives the AJ100 will most defiantly pay for itself in a short time. A cheap bobcat and trailer will cost $6000 and will most likely be well used and in need of maintenance or repair shortly after purchasing.

In only 10 moves like described above Beekeeper “B” will have spent $7000 more than Beekeeper “A”. Not counting a flat tire, extra gas, maintenance cost, etc… for the bobcat.

So to remedy this Beekeeper “B” needs a 28’ flatbed truck. It would not be cheaper than the AJ100 but defiantly less than the 14’ truck alone.

Yes with the AJ100 you will have to choose your out yards more carefully due to the reach of the 15’ boom. The boom can lift a barrel of honey to the deck of the trailer at the mid point and 300# at full reach. Hives are on two-way pallets singles or doubles does not matter.


----------

